# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Paganism, Wicca and occultist faiths

## Total Eclipse

Does anyone else have 'fringe' type faiths? I'm been into Wicca for 10 years.

----------


## HoldTheSea

My beliefs are related to Paganism. I do not belong to an Occultist faith but I agree with a lot of their principles.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is an interesting thing is Wicca and Paganism. Be curious to hear what you both do on your average day? Like a Catholic would pray. I like the Native American Indian traditions. Mixed with a bit of Buddhism. In other words I had my own beliefs first. Then I found what was closest to what I believed in. How do you both feel about healers? Would you ever try one out? Talking a real one. Not those fakes that are all over the place.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Christian I believe in God and his Jesus Christ , Heaven and Hell.

----------


## Lunaire

Occultist but not very public with it.  :;-):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> My beliefs are related to Paganism. I do not belong to an Occultist faith but I agree with a lot of their principles.



Very nice :-) 





> Is an interesting thing is Wicca and Paganism. Be curious to hear what you both do on your average day? Like a Catholic would pray. I like the Native American Indian traditions. Mixed with a bit of Buddhism. In other words I had my own beliefs first. Then I found what was closest to what I believed in. How do you both feel about healers? Would you ever try one out? Talking a real one. Not those fakes that are all over the place.



I don't trust 'healers' and think there is a lot of people that abuse the role....... or claim to be something they aren't. I do believe people have studied the craft of herbal medicine and that can do a lot for people. But that's more like an holistic MD. 

I do pray to 'something' daily and make it known that I appreciate them. I also do prayers for change... etc. 






> Occultist but not very public with it.



Welcome to the club! :-)

----------


## BrookeAshley

I would love to learn more about wicca. I feel like google isn't a great place to start as I get bombarded with stuff that I'm sure isn't related. Whats a good place to start learning this?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been a member of a UU church, and it's still the only church that feels like home to me. Admitting that will probably get me into some trouble, lol, there are people that will throw me daggers with their eyes just for saying that. Oh well.

----------


## CloudMaker

My religion teaches me everything not from god is evil.

----------


## Cassie

I don’t know want I believe I’m just confused about everything

----------


## fetisha

I'm sorry but all religions freak me out and make me paranoid for some reason.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Human Beings made up so many different religions and non religions no wonder people are confused .  I don't know get it but why would anyone follow a religion like scientology where you have to pay so much to even join and all it is about is making YOU the higher power so if someone wants to pay me 30 grand I will teach you how to be the High Power lol... sorry I don't mean to offend anyone but really look at Tom Cruise he went nuts with that so called Hubbard Religion making fun of mental health and he is the one jumping on couches lol.. he is a good actor but once he made fun of mental health I stopped watching his movies.   Cults that cause people to commit suicide are nothing but from Evil.. so just watch which group you join .

Brainwashing is really possible?? It must be.

----------

